# Troopship Oronsay (Survivor's Report)



## STEPHEN RICHARDS

Discussion thread for Troopship Oronsay (Survivor's Report). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## spongebob

A great account Stephen, reminds us of and brings home the many trials and effects of war in those times.

Bob


----------



## STEPHEN RICHARDS

*Ss Oronsay*

it was an interseting and tragic time.
My interest in this was sparked by a friend of mine who passed away recently, his father was serving on the oronspy as chief radio operator and recieved a kings order for distinguished service on 25august 1942.(london gazette)

I would love to get more information on this gentleman(Nathaniel Joesph Ryan) I do not know if he was on the ship when it sank or if he died and do not know how to get more information, however I do have a photo album of the ship and fellow ships thaty belonged to him and would like to put some stories behind the photo albums . Looking for sugestions.

cheers


----------

